
Cambridge Analytica shutting down - EwanToo
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-43983958
======
waydowntogo
They just changed company - [http://uk.businessinsider.com/cambridge-
analytica-executives...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/cambridge-analytica-
executives-and-mercer-family-launch-emerdata-2018-3)

